# Goat shearer/fitter



## justamom (Nov 13, 2013)

How do you go about finding someone to hire to come shear your goats. Usually they do a rough shear and we have to go back and smooth shear them. This year we have a situation where I won't be able to smooth shear them myself so I am looking to hire someone to come shear them for our show. No tricks needed just a smooth shear. Any ideas where to find someone?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

A 4-H member maybe? Craigslist ad?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

4H or ffa kids, sometimes Facebook goat connections help. 

If you happen to be close to me I would be happy clip them. I know several fitters as well depending on what you need done


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

what kind of show? If it's a 4H or FFA show, you should be able to find someone there who will shear for you. Call your local Extension office and ask if they can give you some leads for 4H members who might be willing to come do it for you.


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> A 4-H member maybe? Craigslist ad?


You should it a lot of fun I think you should


----------

